# Magnet/Adhesive oil pan heaters



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have a 12 year old 555 TLB thats mostly a yard machine but we put out on snow sites, she has begun to have cold starting issues just this season, guess the glow plugs aren't glowing so well anymore. She will fire almost immediately with a shot of ether, but we try not to do that, the machine has no plug in heater of any kind right now. Wondering if these types of heaters will improve our situation ? We COULD trailer it home, put in one of the in-line coolant heaters or try one of the kind I mentioned.........Any expieriences that may help us out? I've heard the dipstick heaters are a huge waste..........Thoughts on those as well??


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

The magnetic oil pan heaters work moderately well. I use one in conjunction with my block heater. All the oil pan heater will do is increase your oils ability to flow at low temperatures, reducing dry starting. It will not help with your cold starting issues because it does not increase temperatures where ignition happens. The reason the block heaters work the best is because they heat your water jacket. This keeps the entire engine slightly warmer during those cold nights. This increases the intake air charge temperature thus helping greatly in cold ignition conditions.

When you consider the differences between the two types of heaters, and you consider the issues your having, I would suggest you find someone qualified enough to install a $15-25 block heater on it. Then go buy yourself an outdoor timer that turns the block heater on at least 5 hours before you need the equipment. I have mine set to turn on at 10:00pm to heat my truck up before I need it between 3:00am and 10:00am. After 11:00am the timer shuts it down until 10:00pm again.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You can stick thr magnet type on the block and that helps some too


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I had block heaters installed on my tractors and it wasn't that expensive. 
totally worth it IMHO


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

block heaters are easy enough to install providing they is a standard size frost plug somewhere in your block, if not, you may be screwed, the magnetic block heaters work alright, we use one on our gc2300 subcompact, works great, and the heat rises up through the block quite a bit too


----------



## jmc (Dec 22, 2009)

consider synthetic engine oil as well, I like shell 5w-40. thinner oil at startup =easier for oil pump to turn, faster cranking, easier starting


----------



## chevskeezy85 (Nov 24, 2009)

I run a oil pan heater that i got from carquest, think it was like 40 bucks. The back side of the pad has adhesive on it to stick to the pan. Sanded the paint off of the pan stuck it on, and used some silicone around the edges. works great along with the block heater. I also have a couple of similar pads that go under the batteries that seems to help a lot too. Its a pretty cheap investment for what you get out of them.


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not a bad idea to have warm oil along with a warm head at startup. One thing we use is Motorkote which bonds with the metal and it cranks easier.
I had it in a 1998 Volvo tractor with a Cummins N14 and i was shocked when it started on a 10 deg morning.
I had a Katz magnetic and a heater hose model and that worked well, but a lower radiator hose or freeze plug model should work good too.


----------

